# Modern Arnis Benefit Seminar



## modarnis (Aug 7, 2006)

Master of Tapi Tapi Brian Zawilinski will be hosting/instructing a benefit seminar on September 24th from tentatively from Noon until 2:30 There is no set fee, this is a fundraiser to benefit the "mat" fund at MKKS, and to raise some money for the memorial monument (a life size statue of Professor) that will be erected in the town square of Hinigaran, Negros Occidental, PI.Contribute whatever you wish, there will be an anonymous donation box at the door.


Seminar will be at:

Middletown Kenpo Karate
749 Saybrook Rd (Tradewinds Plaza)
Middletown CT 06457

Brian Z. is an old and dear friend and a great instructor


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow....that would be awesome.

What's the target dollar amount for the cost of the statue?

Also, what is the target date?

Is this going to be a long term project that might take a few events to raise the money for, or do you think you might have the proceeds after this event?

I am asking because I am wondering if there would be a chance for me to help out in a way besides just writing a check that might be more valuable. 

Depending on the timing involved, I could host a benefit seminar here in MI and donate the proceeds to the project; and if the need is there perhaps other would follow suit.

I might have to get on the phone regarding this one for more info, but let me know what you can.

I think that erecting a statue of Professor in his home town would be awesome, and I would be happy to help out however I could...

Paul Janulis


----------



## modarnis (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't have all of the details to answer your questions.  Brian Z. just got back from the P.I. and we have not caught up, other than email.  I understand he has a short video presentation for before or after the seminar.  I will endeavor to get more details later in the week and repost.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 8, 2006)

B,

I added the event to the StickArts.com events page.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 8, 2006)

That is a very cool idea!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 8, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> That is a very cool idea!
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


 

I agree!

Keep us up to date, so we can do what we can.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 8, 2006)

modarnis said:
			
		

> I don't have all of the details to answer your questions. Brian Z. just got back from the P.I. and we have not caught up, other than email. I understand he has a short video presentation for before or after the seminar. I will endeavor to get more details later in the week and repost.


 
Thanks Brett.

I would appreciate it and would be glad to help out.

Paul


----------



## modarnis (Aug 9, 2006)

I caught up with Brian Z this morning.  He had a great time training in the PI with some of the IMAFP senior masters.  Master Bambit Dulay and Master Rene Tongson are spearheading the effort to get a life size statue of the late Professor.  It will be erected in in the town square in Hinigaran, Negros Occidental.  The current costs for the memorial statue are supposed to be around $1500 - $2000 USD.  Keep in mind that for a statue - it is not alot of money over here, but it is alot of money over there.

The IMAFP will likely announce these plans in the very near future.  Master Brian is hosting the previously mentioned seminar to get the ball rolling.  He asked that anyone interested in hosting a seminar of this type contact him, as to coordinate the efforts.  He can be reached at imafincinfo@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks again. I will contact him and go from there!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Brett,

Is there any way an escrow account can be established for the statue project? It would be cool we could make donations, especially on August 28th via a direct deposit wire or paypal.

If this is done, count on my donation.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## modarnis (Aug 15, 2006)

That's a great idea Harold.  You should email Brian Z.  He will contact Master Bambit about it to make sure it is okay.  To my understanding, it is IMAFP's project, so it would have to be okay with them


Brett


----------



## modarnis (Aug 28, 2006)

Just a bump up of this thread.  Maybe some of the New England area MT folks will make the trip up for this one.  Brian Z. will share some video footage of his recent trip, along with some great training at the great name your own price rate.

There is a very cool Tibetan Restaurant a couple miles from the school for an after gathering


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 28, 2006)

sounds like an offer that i find hard to refuse 
If work permits I'll see you there


----------



## Carol (Aug 31, 2006)

Modarnis,

Please count me in as a tentative yes as well


----------



## modarnis (Sep 1, 2006)

It will be great to have some MT folks at the seminar.  Maybe MJS will have the day off too


----------



## MJS (Sep 2, 2006)

modarnis said:
			
		

> Maybe MJS will have the day off too


 
I'll be there!!  This is something I don't want to miss!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## modarnis (Sep 10, 2006)

Seminar is in two weeks.  Feel free to PM me if you are coming and need directions


----------



## MSTCNC (Sep 11, 2006)

Brett,

Still trying to get off and figure out the details... I may just end up showing up...

For those who may miss the event... will there be a way to send a donation towards the project?

Bedst Regards,

Andy


----------



## modarnis (Sep 11, 2006)

Master Brian will be getting me details of how to make a donation in the future.  The final details of what is needed in total and when should be available soon


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 11, 2006)

modarnis said:


> Master Brian will be getting me details of how to make a donation in the future. The final details of what is needed in total and when should be available soon


BTW Brett,

I did email Brian. Awaiting info on this as well.

- Harold


----------



## modarnis (Sep 17, 2006)

One last bump up.  Seminar is next Sunday


----------

